# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Using Pivot Table in Reporting Services

## akhiong0904

Hi all,

i am new in reporting services and analysis services. but i want to ask if i have a cube, i already can make it into pivot table in excel or in my own project. And, my question is, can i deploy my pivot table in reporting services? so, i can drag column to right or to left, like i do in EXCEL.

Thanks for any comments.

----------

